# Bored v Content



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

So Sam has settled in. Sam is the world's most laid-back hog. He loves to cuddle, sleep on my lap, etc. I'm very happy about that. He has spent many an early evening in the hood of my sweatshirt asleep against the back of my neck while we watch "Dad" play Gears of War...

Sam sleeps quite a bit, but never tries to hibernate. Sometimes when I go in his room he's just sitting. I've found him just sitting in his Paper Towel lined litter box.

Is this normal? When do you know they are content not bored? What are signs of boredom? Sitting or destruction? I want him to be a happy hog  He makes me so happy after all.

Anyone thoughts? THANKS ALL!


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Does he have a good wheel to run on? Wilson has two main states: sleeping and running, running, running.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I did a little searching around the forums and general internet, just cause I've never really read about 'bored' hedgehogs, I would have to say no, your guy is content, especially if he's just sitting out in the open. From what I read it seems a bored hedgehog would become ill tempered and engage in random acts such as tipping food and water bowls over, climbing the cage walls and probably tearing up the cage. But I could easily be wrong.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Zoé does that, just sitting in the middle of her cage sometimes. It really worried me the first time I saw her like that because Clémentine had never done it, except when she was waiting for to me to pick her up in the usual corner of her cage at the usual time I take her out and because Zoé is a very active hedgie, usually running somewhere. She has a wheel, a tube, a big cage and a couple of toys, I don't think she's bored, just taking a break. She sits on me like that too, just sniffing the air and looking around.


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

That's pretty much what sam was doing, just surveying his domain. He has a CSW and he loves it. His miles do very. The other night he did 7.6 but last night he was down to 2.55. He doesnt' play with much elsewhere. Or if he does, he puts them back when he's done. I think he's just a runner or sleeper. 

I've been hiding worms in his dig tent, dumptruck, etc just to make him look around for them.

It makes sense if he were bored he'd be trying to break out. He must just be having a rest when I see him sitting....


----------

